# Finished Erector



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

that thing turned out great!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good jrzmac!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the triggered strobe effect.

Good job. Very nice.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Your project turned out great jrzmac. Thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

believe it or not, i ripped the whole thing apart today and started over with
1 1/2" angle steel(the ones with the pre drilled holes). the angle aluminum was just too flimsy. i started out with pvc , now i'm up to steel angle iron. the pvc actually worked really good, although i was afraid of the thing snapping in mid flight.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*very cool!*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

More and more expensive for better and better results, eh? I can't even afford the pvc right now! LOL


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

More and more expensive = more and more weight. check it out. should've just stuck with the damn pvc. now i have to go back to the drawing board..


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That looks great! Can't wait to see it with your modifications!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dang that sucks. Too bad jrzmaz. Great job on the prop beforehand.


----------

